# Cat vet cost & recommend a vet please?



## iamdbel (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi! I have two 4 weeks old kittens and I think they have ringworms because they have some sort of rashes on their ears and some part of their heads leaving these areas on their heads furless.*
I tried to do some researching and found that lamisil(athletes foot) works. I'm using it for 2 days now but still no changes :/ 

So How much for a vet cost?
I would appreciate it if someone could recommend me a good vet here in dubai that will cost cheaply? Or some clinics to give us discounts?*

And oh, I live in al qusais so any near vet here?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I use Nad Al Sheba vet hospital. But for you the Municipality vet just outside Mirdiff is probably a better option.

Where did you get these kittens from? They're far too young to be away from their mother. Also ringworm is highly contagious and you should have them confined and wear gloves when handling them. Athletes foot treatment for humans is certainly NOT the way to go! You need to be extremely careful when using any kind of treatment on animals so young as you could actually end up poisoning them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would say you and your family will also require Ringworm treatment at the same time if this is the correct diagnosis. Pets should not be treated with human remedies unless prescribed by a vet, particularly four-week old babies, which should still be with their mother. I am hoping you rescued them and that they weren't removed too soon.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Even some pet treatments can't be used on animals that young. Ringworm actually usually cures itself over time, but treatments are required in animals with weaker immune systems and to speed up clearing the ringworm.

And yeah, disinfect EVERYTHING!!!


----------

